
Fox Sports’ NFL 4K HDR Fiasco Is an Embarrassment for the Whole AV Industry - gregmac
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnarcher/2019/09/30/fox-sports-nfl-4k-hdr-fiasco-is-an-embarrassment-for-the-whole-av-industry
======
KingMachiavelli
Conterpoint: the AV industry has always been an embarrassment. At least since
we moved pass standard OTA & radio, it's been nothing but competing propietary
formats, connectors, DRM, etc. The current HDR battle is just a little bit
worse since any version is just advertised as 'HDR' leading to extra
confusion.

------
soared
It is very interesting that, at least in the US, 4k is still not really
around. I don't think I can get any programming in 4k and I don't even have a
4k TV.

Netflix does 4k only on some devices and thats the only one I'm aware of. I'm
sure there are plenty of examples, but the average consumer (me) is not
consuming 4k content regularly. TV ads from 2015 would've led you to believe
everything would be 4k now.

Heck, even youtube never streams in 4k.

~~~
mgxplyr
Most new content on Netflix is 4K and HDR (Dolby Vision), and a ton of YouTube
content is 4K due to many handheld devices recording in 4K now. HDR, on the
other hand, is harder to find outside of Netflix.

------
iforgotpassword
Considering how in addition to this the streaming market is heading towards
more and more fragmentation, soon the average user will have a handy poster-
sized cheat sheet on the wall with a matrix telling them which show is
available in which quality on which streaming service using which gadget
connected to which HDMI port of their TV.

Makes you long for the good old days where it was just Betamax vs VHS or
Bluray vs HDDVD.

------
rasz
>1080p production system that was upscaled to 4K

mm the US, land of "unlimited" internet with data caps

